
Why New Relic Is Raising $80 Million Now - dpaluy
http://blog.newrelic.com/2013/02/05/why-new-relic-is-raising-80-million-now/
======
casca
They seem to have missed the most important reason:

\- Because we can raise it now at a good valuation and the future is uncertain

~~~
36coldrush
Definitely a contributor! These are favorable times to have a solid business
model and a bunch of healthy growth. Capital was pretty cheap and allows us to
try to build a long term, sustainable biz!

Patrick Moran - VP, Marketing, New Relic

------
mchanson
They sent me, a customer, an email announcing the funding. Congrats to them,
but why are you emailing me...

~~~
colin_jack
Ditto, seemed a very odd thing to notify us of but then they do seem to be
quite spammy in general.

~~~
psycr
Same thoughts here. They use fairly aggressive email marketing, which is
difficult to unsubscribe to.

I clicked the 'unsub' link in the footer of this particular marketing email
and hit: 1) an SSL warning from Chrome, and 2) a 404 on accepting the SSL
warning.

~~~
Lightbody
Doh! I'll check that out. I'm New Relic's Director of Product Management and
work closely with the marketing team. Apologies.

------
enigmo
Last week I was standing behind a couple guys wearing New Relic shirts and I
overheard a conversation like this:

    
    
      Larry) We just got a brand new 9TB storage array for the intranet
      Moe)   Wow 9TB is really huge!
      Larry) I know right, but the graphics department needs like 3TB and keep asking
             for more, don't they know that 9TB is huuuge?
      Moe)   Man that's insane, the marketing guys are already over a terabyte!
             What are we going to do?
      Larry) I dunno man, we'll probably have to tell them no.
    

I'd guess they need the money to buy a larger filer.

~~~
SODaniel
9TB, huge? My NAS in my home office holds 12TB and that's just Virtual
machines, snapshots and random work related data + some music/movies.

~~~
enigmo
We were trying not to crack up laughing. Days like that make standing in the
Senor Sisig or Special Xtra lines well worth it.

------
5h
I think they have a RC helicopter manufacturer to pay off.

~~~
xxdiamondxx
I still haven't gotten mine! but it's only been a week.

~~~
kawsper
I was promised a book or a t-shirt. Haven't received anything after several
months :(

~~~
jontaylor
You should follow up. I received a shirt and it's really nice.

------
brackin
They send me so many emails. It's a joke, I probably put in a fake number but
I hear they also call a lot of people. Offer a free 'data t-shirt', make you
install their product and call/email you constantly.

------
trustfundbaby
New Relic needs competition not funding. Their prices are ridiculous and
there's nobody to keep them honest because they're the only game in town.

~~~
mavelikara
If you are running a JVM or CLR stack, check out AppDynamics - much deeper
visibility, more deployment options, more depth in feature-set etc.

PS: I work for AppDynamics

------
sylvinus
They should use some of that money to decrease their absurdly high
subscription price when you run 10s of dynos on heroku

~~~
latchkey
Agreed. We have 100 dyno's running and it was around $7k a month! This
effectively doubled our dyno cost. We turned it off as it wasn't really
telling us anything we didn't already know.

~~~
phillc
If you are worried about cost, just run it on a subset of your servers. 10-20%
of your servers should be enough to gather most information you need... unless
you are using new relic as the only aggregator of server status/monitoring...
and that should be heroku's job.

~~~
latchkey
We were battling a specific type of Heroku error (H12) that really required
all of our dyno's to be monitored. We turned NR off and went with a (much)
less expensive service that ended up telling us exactly the information that
we needed across our entire cluster of machines. Hopefully with this extra
cash, NR can improve their service because I honestly wasn't that impressed.
It didn't live up to the hype at all for me.

~~~
druiid
Mind noting which service? We're a New Relic customer but oh yeah, frigging
expensive.

------
nasalgoat
New Relic has the most aggressive sales staff I've seen after CDN providers.
With their absurdly high prices, I'm surprised they need any funding.

~~~
milos_cohagen
i agree.. they sent me so many follow up emails i had to unsubscribe. i can't
understand how a supposedly modern software service would not understand what
is appropriate email frequency.

turned me off totally.

~~~
dnsauve
Count me in as another lost customer. They were even calling me to try and
upsell their service to the point where I started avoiding their calls.

The whole thing just felt so high pressure, spammy that I'd rather not deal
with them anymore.

~~~
36coldrush
Ugh... as a marketing guy trying to build an awesome, lasting brand, I hate
these comments. We talk about it a lot internally and do a lot of coaching to
make sure we're not too aggressive. It is a balance though - growth and
aspirational goals to be a meaningful long-term business coupled with wanting
to be a healthy participant in our community... Sounds like on occasion we've
failed.. Please know we're listening to feedback like this - it doesn't mean
we're going to stop contacting people who use our product, but it does mean we
care, and will work to REFINE our commercial tactics.

patrick@newrelic.com VP, Marketing New Relic

------
josh2600
So I just saw Lew speak and I wanted to share this awesome anecdote about the
origin of the name. Lew was in a meeting with a VC and before the meeting he
asked him what the name of the new venture was. Thinking on his feet, he
plugged his name into an anagram finder online.

Lew Cirne=New Relic.

------
fcatalan
5\. They need to keep pushing tweets into my timeline that I always ignore.

------
testuserrrr
5\. We want to give fellow nerds awesome t-shirts for free.

~~~
icelancer
They still owe me gift cards for referrals. Though I did get two t-shirts from
them. (which were quite nice!)

~~~
36coldrush
email garrett@newrelic.com or zoe@newrelic.com and they will hook you up!

Patrick Moran VP, Marketing New Relic

~~~
icelancer
Thanks, Patrick - I went ahead and shot them an email. My ticket ID is #30057.

------
melvinmt
To put up $100,000 billboard signs next to the 101?

~~~
36coldrush
Just a tiny FYI, We occasionally buy billboards at discounted rates, but not
near $100K. We have one up right now that cost about $8,000 on the 101 in San
Francisco. Sounds like you've seen it!

\- Patrick Moran, VP, Marketing New Relic

